# Versilian Studios Chamber Orchestra 2.5 - $229



## Samulis (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi everyone!

After about two years of development, I'm pleased to present Versilian Studios Chamber Orchestra (VSCO) 2, a lightweight but powerful orchestral sample library with a focus on chamber music and unusual instruments.

​

It comes in four 'Editions', each geared towards a different use-

The *Community Edition* (free) includes only the most essential instruments and articulations in full-resolution stereo .wav files, ideal for beginners and hobbyist developers. It includes helpful introductory materials regarding orchestration, and several introductory projects to .sfz creation. It is currently available as SFZ, as well as for Kontakt 5.4+, VSTi/AU, and EXS24 formats.

The *Standard Edition* ($99) includes all essential instruments, with most articulations, of a small orchestra, pre-mapped and ready to go, perfect for hobbyists. Comes as both a VSTi/AU and Kontakt .nki's for Kontakt 5.5+ (note: due to a bug, only the Kontakt portion is available at this time; anyone who purchases the current Standard Edition will receive the VSTi/AU portion when it is released as a free update). [Manual]

The *Professional Edition* ($229) for Kontakt 5.5+ realizes the total potential of the library with multiple mixable mic positions on most instruments, extra articulations (over 500 total!), numerous rare and unique instruments (including the only known deep sampling of a bass ophicleide, alto saxhorn, and more), realistic and completely customizable reverb, faux legato (WIPS), and powerful stereo positioning controls. [Manual]

The *Go Edition* ($249 includes the full Professional Edition (~15.5 GB) mounted on a high-speed 32 GB USB 3.0 flash drive, capable of immediate plug-and-play streaming with zero installation or hard drive space required aside from having a copy of the full version of Kontakt. You can store all your projects, 3rd party sample libraries, and other materials on the remaining ~14 GB of space for composing anywhere Kontakt 5.5+ may be found.

*Version 2.5*
We have now updated the Professional and Go Editions to Version 2.5, with about 2.5 GB of additional content! New to this build is a full *horn section*, *trumpet section*, a new *tenor trombone*, and over a dozen *exotic woodwinds* including five *recorders* (sopranino, soprano, alto, tenor, and bass)! Also, we have a big new feature: *28 Ensemble patches*- preset blends of instruments designed with live playing in mind. These are a lot of fun and are a great way to get the creative juices flowing or complete a track efficiently under a tight deadline.

Check out version 2.5 and the new Ensembles in action below!


*Demos*
All demo tracks use STRICTLY Chamber Orchestra 2 for instruments. Some additional mixing plugins and reverb was used to taste by the original creators.


_A full list of demos can be found here._

*Reviews*
But don't just trust what we have to say, check out these reviews:

_"It's like a full-fledged percussion library within this library. This is again, one of the highlights for me. Compared to percussion libraries out there, it's right up at the top, in my opinion, in terms of how well it sounds."_

_"Some of the best results you get are from layering. There's a really natural, raw sound to this library that I like."

"Holy crap, you get so much at such a bargain, in my opinion. You get a full orchestra plus some extra instruments you don't see."

"I'd say that if you are a video game composer, then this is a must... you must have this library because I just see so many applications."_
- Christopher Byrum Harris, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdCG48iGmAw (Samples Spotlight)​


_"...it’s easy to see that Versilian Studios’ Chamber Orchestra 2 is in a league of it’s own, offering a more-than-complete nice sounding set of orchestral instruments at a very low price point."

"Many of the instruments shine with so much character, they are sure to make it in to one of my scores as I am always looking for ways to expand and create unique ensembles with creative and original timbre."_
- Don Bodin, Sample Library Review​


_"Suprisingly tweakable for this kind of price point; there are a lot of options in the Kontakt interface ... it's not going to replace thousands of dollars worth of orchestral samples, but it does have an interesting engine and some cute sounds as well; the sound is pretty realistic!"_
- Reuben Cornell, https://youtu.be/mkk1lNh1jmk?list=PLVgKTkw-2lESXnx_naxt6rkA4WhifzNBJ&t=237 (Samplecast 17)​


Simon Autenrieth, who designed the Kontakt build, created a *complete playthrough* of everything in the library, minus combo patches and legato. Just press play, sit back, and experience what Chamber Orchestra 2 is all about-
​


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 29, 2016)

These sound quite good! I'd like to see a full articulation list, but for the price it is a no-brainer!


----------



## Samulis (Jun 29, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> These sound quite good! I'd like to see a full articulation list, but for the price it is a no-brainer!


Hey there,

Good idea! Just uploaded the manuals, which contain complete articulation lists and other info-
https://s3.amazonaws.com/VersilianStudios/VSCO2_Pro_Manual.pdf
https://s3.amazonaws.com/VersilianStudios/VSCO2_Std_Manual.pdf


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 29, 2016)

That's an impressive list of instruments and articulations!


----------



## Samulis (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi folks, I wanted to let you all know I created a little highlights video that goes through some of my favorite bits of the Professional Edition library:


In addition, two other developments... Simon finished his 14-part playthrough of the entire library (in the original post), so be sure to check it out, especially the keys and ensemble strings! Some really nice stuff in there.

Lastly, I just uploaded a sfz build of the free version for anyone who wants to check out the instruments in a limited sense without committing to a buy.
http://vis.versilstudios.net/vsco-community.html


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! (Simon A. here, I did the Kontakt Versions)

I just wanted to post the Instrument list again, because there are* a lot of them*.
And I think the initial pitch could have been a little confusing about what the library is all about.
So here are all the different Instruments again for easy viewing.
Please note that all the doubled Instruments listed here (for example: 4 Solo Flutes) are acutally different Instruments & use different Samples. So they do have a very different character.
There is also a ton of small percussion!

Please have a look at the individual manuals for which Instruments are included in which Version and to view the different articulations provided. You can also have another look into my *14-Videos* playthrough, which is linked at the top of the page!

Ore here:


_What is not presented in my playthrough: _Are all the different multi-instrument patches. There are different "full percussion" layout-patches for Orchestral, Special and Small Percussion. + Ensemble Brass Multis, which group different solo brass Instruments to Ensembles. (Horns & Trumpets)

A lot of time, blood and tears went into this, so even if you don't like everything, feel free to pick out the good bits!

*Strings:*
Violin Ensemble
Viola Ensemble
Cello Ensemble
Solo Violin
Solo Viola
Solo Cello
Solo Bass I
Solo Bass II

*Brass:*
7 Player Trombone Ensemble (6 small + 1 bass)
Bass Trombone Ensemble
Solo Ophicleide (1890's)
Solo Trad. Mellophone (1920's)
Solo Horn I
Solo Horn II
Solo Horn III
Solo Trumpet I (+ Cup, Harmon & Straight Mutes)
Solo Trumpet II (+ Cup & Harmon Mutes)
Solo Trumpet III
Solo Cornet I
Solo Cornet II
Solo Alto Trumpet
Solo Alto Saxhorn
Solo Tenorhorn (1920's)
Solo Euphonium I
Solo Euphonium II
Solo Tenor Trombone I (1945)
Solo Tenor Trombone II (1905)
Solo Bass Trombone I
Solo Bass Trombone II
Solo Tuba I
Solo Tuba II
Solo Tuba III

*Woodwinds:*
Piccolo
Flute I
Flute II
Flute III
Flute IV
Oboe I
Oboe II
English Horn
Bb Clarinet I
Bb Clarinet II
Bass Clarinet
Basson I
Basson II

*Keys:*
Church Organ (Powerful & Soft Combinations)
French Harpsichord
Italian Harpsichord
Grand Piano
Upright Piano

*Mallets:*
Glockenspiel
Xylophone (3 different Mallets)
Ethnic Xylophone (3 different Mallets)
Vibraphone (2 different Mallets + adjustable vibrato and bowed articulations)
Marimba (Hits & Rolls)
Tube-Glock (Hybrid Glockenspiel-Tabular Bells Instrument)
Tabular Bells (Different Hits + Muted Articulations)

*Percussion: (Mostly 4 Mic positions!)*
Timpani (Different Hits + Rolls & Muted Articulations)
Bongos ( Low + Hi)
Congas (Conga, Quinto, Tumba)
Hand Drums ( Hi + Low)
Toms (Hi + Low)
Snare Ensemble
Snare I
Snare II
Snare III
Snare IV
Bass Drum
Crash Cymbal I
Crash Cymbal II
Crash Cymbal III
Susp. Cymbal I
Susp. Cymbal II
Gong I
Gong II

*Special Percussion:*
Sustained Glasses I (sustains)
Sustained Glasses II (sustains + hits and very cool short staccato sustains)

*Small Percussion: (Mostly 4 mic positions!)*
Agogo Bells (Hi + Low)
Brake Drum I
Brake Drum II
Cabasa I
Cabasa II
Cowbel I
Cowbel II
Log Drums (Hi + Low)
Ratchet I
Ratchet II
Tambourine I
Tambourine II
Tambourine III
Triangle I
Triangle II
Triangle III
Triangle IV
Triangle V
Triangle VI
Triangle VII
Triangle VIII
Vibraslap I
Vibraslap II
Anvil
Ball Whistle
Bell Tree (Single Bells Pitched + Sustained strokes)
Cajon
Claves
Darbuka
Guiro
Hi-Hat
Large Shaker
Small Shaker
Ocean Drum
Siren Whistle
Sleigh Bells
Thunder Sheet
Train Whistle
Wind Chimes
Woodblocks

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Samulis (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey folks, just 36 hours left in our introductory pricing- get Chamber Orchestra 2: Pro for just $199, and Go (flash drive version of Pro) for $229! This ends Friday at midnight, GMT-5.

http://vis.versilstudios.net/vsco-2.html


----------



## Samulis (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, we are running a huge *35% off sale* until October 7th! 

That means you can get the *Pro Edition* for just *$149* instead of $229, and the *Go Edition* (mounted on a high-speed USB 3.0 flash drive) for just *$162*!


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey guys,

Christopher Harris from Samples Spotlight just uploaded a very nice review and overview video of VSCO2:


----------



## Samulis (Oct 6, 2016)

Today is the *FINAL* day for the 35%-Off sale. Standard pricing of $229 for the Pro Edition and $249 for the Go Edition will resume starting Saturday and we won't be featuring another sale this large for a while- likely not until the next update!

Get Chamber Orchestra 2 Professional Edition with over 300 .nki's for just $149
or...
get Chamber Orchestra 2 Go Edition- all that power mounted on a high-speed USB 3.0 flash drive, ready to go wherever you and your projects go, for just $162 (plus $5 domestic US/$10 int'l. shipping).


----------



## Quasar (Oct 7, 2016)

Samulis said:


> Today is the *FINAL* day for the 35%-Off sale. Standard pricing of $229 for the Pro Edition and $249 for the Go Edition will resume starting Saturday and we won't be featuring another sale this large for a while- likely not until the next update!
> 
> Get Chamber Orchestra 2 Professional Edition with over 300 .nki's for just $149
> or...
> get Chamber Orchestra 2 Go Edition- all that power mounted on a high-speed USB 3.0 flash drive, ready to go wherever you and your projects go, for just $162 (plus $5 domestic US/$10 int'l. shipping).



I might put it together today for the $149 Pro. Can you say at _exactly _what time in a given time zone the plugged gets pulled on this?


----------



## Samulis (Oct 7, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> I might put it together today for the $149 Pro. Can you say at _exactly _what time in a given time zone the plugged gets pulled on this?


It technically goes off around Midnight on GMT-5, but I often leave an extra buffer period because the ecommerce system likes to screw up discounts around the deadline. Basically, if you want the deal, I'd recommend getting it by midnight GMT-5 (that's 5 AM GMT), but it should still work for a few hours after that.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 7, 2016)

Just bought the Go edition! This is an incredible deal! I absolutely love the sound of the organ, harp, and upright!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 7, 2016)

Got the Pro edition, figured I can get a hi speed SanDisk locally if it turns out I need it. I have a hi speed external mini hd for my laptop for writing on the go. Absolutely fantastic library which would also be a wonderful beginning library, imo. Some really beautiful sounding instruments in there... again, imo.


----------



## markleake (Oct 7, 2016)

Just bought. I like the raw sound of some of the samples, they sound like they will be very useful. The percussion section sounds especially good. Seems like a great price for what is included. I'm looking forward to playing with it after the download completes.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 8, 2016)

Samulis said:


> It technically goes off around Midnight on GMT-5, but I often leave an extra buffer period because the ecommerce system likes to screw up discounts around the deadline. Basically, if you want the deal, I'd recommend getting it by midnight GMT-5 (that's 5 AM GMT), but it should still work for a few hours after that.



Thanks. I ended up getting Pro yesterday afternoon, several hours before the deadline. Download and installation were a breeze, though one minor suggestion would be to stay consistent with the terminology in terms of "activation code" vs. "serial number" and "order number" vs. "invoice number"... It was a wee bit confusing to determine which creds needed to be pasted where to unlock the .rar etc... Minor quibble.

Haven't had much time with it, but sounds good on first partial audition.


----------



## Samulis (Oct 8, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Thanks. I ended up getting Pro yesterday afternoon, several hours before the deadline. Download and installation were a breeze, though one minor suggestion would be to stay consistent with the terminology in terms of "activation code" vs. "serial number" and "order number" vs. "invoice number"... It was a wee bit confusing to determine which creds needed to be pasted where to unlock the .rar etc... Minor quibble.
> 
> Haven't had much time with it, but sounds good on first partial audition.



Thanks for the thoughts, and I'm glad you're enjoying the instruments so far. 

There's not a whole ton I can do, as the ecommerce system doesn't allow me to change the name of the term without changing the name of all the terms, but I'll see if I can integrate some of that into a graphic or two on the downloads site.

*I'm going to let the sale run a few more hours for any stragglers.* Also take note that KontaktHub is running the sale a bit longer, until the 16th, I believe-
https://www.kontakthub.com/label/versilstudios/


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 8, 2016)

I was just about to post about Kontakt Hub as well. I had an email from them earlier this morning, but I wasn't 100% sure if they were legit. Though, I think it was somehow related to a recent purchase at VSTBuzz. Thank you for resolving that particular question.

So it looks like some people might still have a little bit of a reprieve until the 16th.

I was going through the instruments last night and am really happy I was able to get this library. I am particularly impressed with the percussion and timpani, but the other instruments sound really good as well. I have to say I think there is a lot more depth to the samples as opposed to something like, e.g. GPO. The samples can be very close, but they also sound really good in the included room. The best of both worlds. As an add-on for layering with other libraries it also seems to be working nicely too, with the little experimentation I was able to do so far. All in all, the best money I've spent on a library in a while. A really good value - especially at the sale price. Very nicely done, Sam... and thank you so much for spearheading the creation of this! 



You guys who are interested have to ultimately decide for yourselves if this is something you want or need. But I think it is well worth checking out. At the very least worth spending the time going through all the song demos and sound walkthroughs. I am so glad I did!


----------



## markleake (Oct 8, 2016)

I bought the Pro version. I have the same comment about the installation. Fairly straight forward following the video instructions, except for some of the terms being a bit confusing. And the password for the ZIP file wasn't obvious either, as there are actually 2 codes provided and I kept trying to use the wrong one. 

My thoughts are this is a fairly underrated library. Its obviously not aiming to fit into the top class 'expensive' library bracket, but it really does succeed at being a very good value library. I'd say it is best for new/new-ish starters, for layering, and for some of the more unique instruments and articulations. There really is some depth to this library.

In playing around yesterday, so far I've found it took me a bit of time to set up patches to get a sound I like. You have to work within its limitations. But once you learn it, and get used to the sound, you find there are some very playable and usable instruments in here. The sound of the room it is recorded in is fine too, although only some instruments have mid & far mics.

So far I really like the harp, the flutes (including the fact you get 4 flutes, all with quite different tonal colours, and they are fairly lyrical/expressive despite not having true recorded legato), some of the brass (there are some pretty unique instruments in there, and they don't sound half bad when used appropriately), and the whole percussion section. The percussion alone to me is worth the price. The timpany sound very good, and the congas I also really liked - they have a very real sound to them, if that is what you are after.

So far I am very pleased with this library.

There is a series of video walkthroughs that demo every instrument (as per original top post). I just set this to play in the background before I made my purchase:


----------



## Samulis (Oct 8, 2016)

I've gone back and done my best to make the code/password/serial # differences clearer in the installation process; thanks for your feedback, Mark, Wes, and Tugboat!

Also, wow, thank you all for the kind words! Believe it or not, but it really means a lot to us, and I'm not just saying that. I hope you all keep enjoying the library and that it helps you along in your musical journeys.


----------



## Samulis (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, we're running a special sale for *Black Friday/Cyber Monday*, running from 11/21 through 12/2; 35% off the *Pro* and *Go* editions.





*Demos*
All demo tracks use STRICTLY Chamber Orchestra 2 for instruments. Some additional mixing plugins and reverb was used to taste by the original creators.



_A full list of demos can be found here._

*New Updates*
I also have some great news- we are working on some *new content* for the library that will be released in December as a *free update* for anyone who purchases the Professional or Go editions. Included will be several new "combo" patches and some new brass sections: 5 horns in F and 3 trumpets in Bb, all recorded in a new, high-end studio on fine mics. Demo tracks of the new content will be available in a few weeks to members of our mailing list.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 21, 2016)

I received the update email earlier today and will probably be downloading this evening. Thank you, Sam for the new instruments and patches! 

With all the excitement regarding some of the other products that people are talking about here, let's not forget about Versilian's Chamber Orchestra 2, which might be just the ticket for many people. <just saying> Some really nice material in this library, which just keeps getting better.


----------



## Samulis (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey everyone!

As Wes said, there's a new update out- *Version 2.5*, and it is pretty rockin' if I may say so.

In this update, we've introduced *Ensembles*. These are pre-assembled sets of instruments which provide hours of endless improvisational fun. We originally planned for 12, but our testers wouldn't stop telling us how much they enjoyed working with them, so we made a total of 28!

You can take a listen to most of these in action here:


Also, just in time for the holidays, there's a full set of chromatically sampled *Baroque recorders* from the Sopranino all the way down to the Bass, with repitched emulations of Great Bass and Contrabass. If you like wild articulations, check out the Bass, it has some overblown samples and "pops".



We've also added a newly-sampled *Horn Section* and *Trumpet Section*, at the request of many customers. These were recorded in a fantastic studio right in the heart of Boston, Massachusetts and have a great sound, especially in blending situations. All of our brass ensembles now have a _"sustain + staccato" _articulation, where velocity will control a staccato layered over the modwheel-controlled sustain. This means you can play short to create just staccato in an otherwise sustaining passage, or create very realistic sforzandos. There are videos of these in action in the playlist above.

Lastly, we've also added some great *ethnic woodwinds*, including a *tin whistle*, a *blown bottle*, and various other flutes and whistles from around the globe.

If you don't have the library yet and want to get in on version 2.5, don't despair, we are running a 35% off sale until December 31st! Maybe you can return all those ties Aunt Bertha keeps sending you and grab a sample library instead.

*Learn more Here*​


----------



## markleake (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow, the recorders sound fantastic! You've really captured a beautiful baroque tone with them. These will be very useful indeed.

The wooden flutes are also a great addition, and I can see myself using some of the ensemble patches too. I really like the "Sleeping Forest" patch. Great stuff!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't own this library, but how AWESOME for these developers to actually support and update - aka UPGRADE - their product pro bono. Honestly, Versillian makes some of the Big Boys look like greedy douches. Well done, gentlemen!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 22, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Don't own this library, but how AWESOME for these developers to actually support and update - aka UPGRADE - their product pro bono. Honestly, Versillian makes some of the Big Boys look like greedy douches. Well done, gentlemen!



I do have the Pro version, and the update (you are correct, it's truly more of an upgrade) is most generous and really cool. I appreciate this project on many fronts, including that Versillion Studios has a Community Edition for free, collaborating with folks like Bigcat and lending resources to various freeware efforts... This project appears to be about much more than just making profits...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 22, 2016)

OK, I though I was done but I've got to support this! I will find more duckets befor the end of the year! 

Pretty generous, wonderful sounds and so glad I opened this thread!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes, this is a great library not only for the orchestral instruments but even just for the percussion. As was mentioned, the new update is great. The Recorders are very nice! I'm happy to support this project!!!


----------



## Samulis (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey folks,

First, a big thanks to Wes, Mark, Tugboat, Lama, and Dana for your kind words and for supporting the library! A significant amount of our profits go into updates and new products and boy, thanks to all of the support we've had this year, 2017 is gearing up to be fantastic.

There's just over 24 hours left in our sale! We won't be running another sale this deep for a few months and already have some more free updates ahead that we can't wait to announce and share with all of you.

http://vis.versilstudios.net/vsco-pro.html

Happy New Year!


----------



## markleake (Dec 30, 2016)

And happy new year to you! I played a bit today with the 2.5 update, and I really like the new flutes (recorders, etc.) and ensemble brass. All good additions that improve quality and usable content in the library. Keep it up!


----------



## DanielOutro (Jan 21, 2017)

Recently did a short interview with Sam about Versilian Studios and the VSCO 2 - doesn't go into too many technical details, but offers some background on VS and how VSCO 2 was created! Thanks Sam - have been using the community version ever since we got in touch. http://blog.outro.io/blog/2017/1/20/feature-versilian-studios


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 21, 2017)

markleake said:


> And happy new year to you! I played a bit today with the 2.5 update, and I really like the new flutes (recorders, etc.) and ensemble brass. All good additions that improve quality and usable content in the library. Keep it up!



I'm considering this library because their demoes sound goood. But what is your opinion of this library? how realistic sounding it is and how easy to use and is there a realistic legato programmed into it? 

i'm a spitfire user as you know but the solo trumpet and solo trombones/tubas just aren't consistent in it and they don't cut it so i'm thinking versillian's solo trumpet/trombone could replace it well?


----------



## markleake (Jan 21, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I'm considering this library because their demoes sound goood. But what is your opinion of this library? how realistic sounding it is and how easy to use and is there a realistic legato programmed into it?
> 
> i'm a spitfire user as you know but the solo trumpet and solo trombones/tubas just aren't consistent in it and they don't cut it so i'm thinking versillian's solo trumpet/trombone could replace it well?


I PMed you @ctsai89 with a response, as this is a Versilian Studios commercial thread. Or if you want, you can start a thread in the Sample Talk section and I can post my short review.


----------

